# Star's first kid!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wanted to share pictures of the cute kid I came home to!















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Darn it now you got me wishing it didn't take 5 months for them to get here I just bred my first one for next year.


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

So precious


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a little hunk! Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aww, so cute! boy or girl? Name?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

CUTE!!!!! Looks just like one of my new kids! Love it!


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations. I cant wait till next yr when hopefully I will be waiting. Just got back into goats after 10 yrs out. Love every min with your new baby


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations! They are so stinking cute! I had 1 new ones yesterday.


----------

